# Yas Marine Circuit



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Has anyone done this yet ?

Dubai 1-Day Deals

Was thinking about doing this next week, but the site doesn't say much about the vehicle's performance, etc.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't want to subscribe to the emails... what is the deal? I know some people that have done it. Wouldn't mind taking out my M5.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm in with a 911 Turbo ...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't think people need to know what car you're driving to the venue.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Show offs!


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> I don't think people need to know what car you're driving to the venue.


Clearly you are not a car person... Has nothing to do with showing off, if you're going to a track day you would want to be represented around a bunch of similar cars in your "class" to make it more enjoyable.

Pam... you love it!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Pammy loves it .. she told me so .... and she's going to a track day in her Explorer ...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes I do! And here's Ari in his car on his way to Track Day at the Yas Circuit!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I see an unmistakable resemblance with your Tata ....  

How's it running Pammy?


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

INFAMOUS said:


> I don't want to subscribe to the emails... what is the deal? I know some people that have done it. Wouldn't mind taking out my M5.


Sorry guys, the link forwarded to me had the email already done so didn't know the required log in process. Anyway, here is the text from the link...

_"Yas Marina Circuit
Yas SuperSport SST Driving Experience 

AED792 buy now! 40% savings 

Next time you need to escape the humdrum, don't threaten to climb out the window. Instead, climb through the window of a real SuperSport SST. For just AED 792 (regularly AED 1,320) adrenaline junkies can take the wheel at top speed at the Yas Marina Circuit. See the home of Formula 1™ in the UAE, from the driver's seat with a 75-80 minute driving experience including briefing, strapping on the race gear outfit and driving. Feel the rush of driving this open-cockpit sports racing car which looks a lot like a mini version of Le Mans. Featuring high-nose bodywork for increased downforce, reduced drag and improved cooling, these cars are perfect for handling Yas Marina Circuit's long straights and high-speed corners. Just put your buying power in drive today, before this window of opportunity closes."_

My wife was thinking about getting this for my birthday next week (not much of a surprise gift here ) but wanted to be sure if I would like it.

So I just want to know if anyone done it before, and how was their experience ?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

INFAMOUS said:


> Clearly you are not a car person... Has nothing to do with showing off, if you're going to a track day you would want to be represented around a bunch of similar cars in your "class" to make it more enjoyable.
> 
> Pam... you love it!


No, I am a car person, that's why I read the offer properly which clearly stated it was to drive one of Yas Marina's sports cars, not your own, otherwise I would have signed up with my 911


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Look at all you boys with your fancypants cars!


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Look at all you boys with your fancypants cars!


He who dies with the most toys, win!

The difference between men and boys is the price of their toys!

Except for guys who drive 911, it is an "extension"


----------

